# مقتطفات من الحضارة البابلية في بلاد مابين النهرين امتجدد



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)

قم للحفاظ على تاريخ اقدم الحضارات حتى لو بذكرها​ 





​ 





جنائن بابل المعلقة، قرب مدينة الحلة حاليا، بابل- العراق، تعتبر واحدة من عجائب الدنيا السبع الأصلية في العالم القديم و بعض الأحيان يشار إليها بإسم جنائن سميراميس المعلقة. و قد تم بناءها من قبل الملك البابلي نبوخذنصر الثاني حوالي 600 ق.م. و يقال بأنه قد أنشأها لإسعاد زوجته التي عانت من مرض الحنين إلى الوطن، آميتيس الميدية، و التي إشتاقت للأشجار و نباتات بلادها العطرة بلاد فارس. و ق...د تهدمت الجنائن بفعل عدة هزات أرضية بعد القرن الثاني الميلادي .​ 

جنائن بابل الخصبة قد وثقت من قبل المؤرخين الإغريق كسترابو و ديودورس و سيكولوس. عبر العصور، بقي الموقع مربكا بين وقوعها في نمرود، لأن ألواحا من هناك تصف الإستعمال المفترض لشيئ ما يشبه لولب أرخميدس كوسيلة لرفع الماء لإرتفاع مطلوب
نبوخذنصر الثاني إستعمل أيضا بلاطات هائلة من الحجر، التي لم يسمع عنها في بابل، لمنع الماء من تعرية الأرض





قسم البابليون السماء ليلاً الى اثنا عشر قسماً, وبدأو بمراقبة آثار النجوم والكواكب على الناس.
وفي سنة 420 قبل الميلاد أستخدموا هذة المبادىء لرسم حياة الأفراد​


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)

صندوق زينه سومري مع غطاء مرصع باللازورد و الفضه و الصدف .. عُثر عليه في القبور الملكيه في آور " المقبرة الملكيه " حوالي 2500 _ 2600 ق.م

 متحف جامعه بنسلفانيا و الانثروبولوجيا _ الولايات المتحدة الاميريكيه



​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)

هو مؤسس السلالة الأكديه
امتدت إمبراطوريته الواسعة من عيلام إلى البحر المتوسط واشتمل ذلك بلاد ما بين النهرين والأناضول. حكم منذ عام 2334 حتى 2279 ق.م 
سرجون


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)

تعد ملحمة گلگامش من اقدم القصص او الاعمال الأدبية في التاريخ حيث دونت قبل 6000 سنه من الان و قد سبقت الالياذه و الاوديسه ب 2000 عاما حيث يكون گلگامش ملك ظالم تخلق اله انكيدو لمعادته لكن بعد نزال ينتصر به كلكامش يصبحا صديقين في رحلة البحث عن الخلود الذي استنتج في النهاية ان الخلود بالاعمال لا بالاعمار.
هذا ملخص بسيط عن ملحمة گلگامش و لكن القصة تكمن على ان تعتبر ملحمة گلگامش من الماثر الأدبية الكبرى التي وصلتنا من العراق القديم حقا و هي من دون شك اقدم ملحمة شعرية نعرفها حتى الان من بين ملاحم العالم و التي حصلت على شعبية بالغة وفي الغالب كانت الملحمة مهيئة للانشاد و القراءة في الاحتفالات و قد ترجمت هذه الملحمة إلى لغات عدة الفرنسية الإنكليزية الرومانية الدانيماركية الجورجية الإيطالية العبرية و نقلها من اللغة الاكدية إلى العربية دكتور نجيب إبراهيم ميخائيل و يظهر ان شخصية گلگامش كانت محببة وذات شعبية وهي مؤلفة من اثنتي عشر لوحا .


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 فبراير 2015)

محهود طيب ومعلومات وصور جميلة
الرب يباركك


----------



## soul & life (28 فبراير 2015)

معلومات رائعة شكرا ليكى كلدانية


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2015)

معلومات رائعه جدا استفدت منها 
شكرا كلدانيه 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## grges monir (28 فبراير 2015)

عاوزين نسال ياسر  رشدى وجندى فى تدمير الاثار اللى حصل
اصل بتوع داعش دول ولاد هرمة
مفيش حاجة يعملوها والا جايبلها سند من الفقة الاسلامى


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)

حبيب يسوع
سول لايف
تماف ماريا
جرجس منير
منورين الموضوع شكرااا لمروركم الراائع
الرب يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)

الحضر .. المدينة الصحراوية السمراء ، او كما تُسمى مدينة الشمس. و قد قيل عنها ( روما الشرق - روما العراق )
هي مدينة اثرية كان يحكمها سلالة من الملوك اولهم (
سنطرق الاول) و (سنطرق الثاني)و ( سنطرق الثالث ) و (سنطرق الرابع) وكانت على مستوى عالي من الحضارة و التقدم و تبرز في المدينة دقة الاتقان في فن البناء و النظم الاداريه و العسكرية حيث بُنيت المدينة علي شكل تحصينات عسكرية بحيث احيطت المدينة بعدت اسوار و ابراج .. من ضمن هذه الابراج ابراج استطلاع لاستكشاف العدو بمسافة بعيدة قبل وصول العدو . و حيث اسست قبل ميلاد المسيح بمائتي سنه (200) ق م و تبعد مدينة الحضر الاثرية عن مدينة الموصل 70كم جنوب غرب مدينة الموصل .












​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)

لربما يعتبر هذا اللوح اشهر الالواح المسمارية .. انه اللوح الحادي عشر من الواح ملحمة كلكامش .. و هو يصف كيف ارسلت الآلهة طوفان لهدم العالم ، و كما هو الامر بالنسبة لنوح ، تم تحذير اوتنابشتم قبل حدوث الطوفان ليتسنى له ان يبني سفينة ليحفظ و يحمي فيها كل الاحياء .. بعد انحسار الطوفان يرسل اوتنابشتم الطيور للبحث عن الاراضي الجافة ..!!
( اللوح محفوظ في المتحف البريطاني )​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2015)

موضوع رائع و صور رائعه--
 و يخصاره الاثار الى بتتدمر 
 اشكرك كلدانيه على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع رائع و صور رائعه--
> و يخصاره الاثار الى بتتدمر
> اشكرك كلدانيه على موضوعك الجميل


 فعلا ياحبوا دمرو اقدم حضارة في العالم
برابرة ماكو من ورائهم غير الدمار والخراب
منورة حبيبتي الموضوع ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2015)

قيثارة برأس ثور عثر عليها في مقبرة أور الملكية 
مصنوعة من الذهب و الفضة و اللازورد و 
الصدف و القير. يعود تاريخها الى 2250 قبل الميلاد ، 
بلاد ما بين النهرين ، العراق


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2015)

الحضارة البابلية والاشورية لن يمحوها الغوغاء مهما فعلوا
انة تاريخ لا يمكن ان يندثر


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> الحضارة البابلية والاشورية لن يمحوها الغوغاء مهما فعلوا
> انة تاريخ لا يمكن ان يندثر


 صحيح جرجس ان الحضارة لايستطيعون ان يمحوها 
وتاريخ عريق قبل الاف السنين
ولكن تالمنا من رؤية تدمير اثارنا بيد هؤلاء الغوغائين​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2015)

الملك كوديا , يعد من أشهر ملوك السومريين لسلالة لكش التي كانت تحكم جنوب بلاد وادي الرافدين (ميسوبوتاميا , و هو الملك الثاني عشر لسلالة لكش و حكم من سنة (2124 _ 2144 ق م ) , لكنه من المرجح انه لم يكن من مدينة لكش , الا انه تزوج نينالا ابنة الملك أور زبابا ( 2144 - 2164 ق م ) ملك لكش .
نقوش ...
.........
من خلال النقوش , يظهر بأن كوديا قام ببناء المعبد في مدن اور و نيبور و اداب و اوروك و تل المدينة , و هذا يدل على تطور المملكة خلال فترة حكم كوديا , ويدل اعطاء ابنة اوربابا لكوديا على قوته السياسية , و كذلك دلت بعض الحفريات قرب إمارة أنشان عن وجود بعض الاسلحة القديمة تعود إلى العصر السومري , و هذا يدل على القوة العسكرية لسلالة لكش في عصره .
قائمة
........
في عصره كان الاله لوغال الاكدي هو كان اله السومريين في ذلك الوقت , كوديا ضم إلى مملكته بلاد عيلام و إمارة أنشان , وكذلك كشفت بعض الحفريات عن ان كوديا قام ببناء جداول للري و قام ببناء المعابد لكافة الالهة . و من خلال مواد البناء تبين ان المواد جلبت من الغرب , منها خشب الأرز التي جلبت من جبال الامانوس الواقعة في لبنان , و النحاس من شمال شبه الجزيرة العربية , و الذهب من صحراء واقعة بين بلاد كنعان و مصر . و الديورايت من ماغان ( عُمان ) , و الخشب من بلاد دلمون ( البحرين ) , و بسبب قوة أكديين في ذلك الوقت وضع الالهة الاكدية من اجل عبادتها .
تماثيل كوديا
.................
كان هناك 22 تمثال لكوديا تم العثور عليها خلال الحفريات , التماثيل كانت تتكون من اللايمستون و السيتايت و الباستار , ثم طرقت هذه التماثيل .
العبادة
..........
صنع الملك كوديا التماثيل للالهة اكدية في ذلك الوقت بسبب القوة الاكدية في ذلك الوقت .​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2015)

لوح مطعم بالذهب و اللازود و الصدف و القار و هو يغلف الواجهه الاماميه للصندوق الخشبي من القيثاره السومريه التي يعود تاريخها الى العام 2600 قبل الميلاد و تم ايجادها في مدينه اور.
يتالف غلاف القيثاره من اربع الواح اذ نجد ان كلاً من اللوحيين العلوي و السفلي هما جزء من ملحمة جلجامش . اما اللوحيين الوسطيين فحتى الان غير معروف لاي اسطوره من الاساطير السومريه يعودان (ربما اسطوره لحيوان خرافي ).​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2015)

مسلة حمورابي و شريعته بالكتابة المسمارية​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2015)

بوابة عشتار 












كتابات مسمارية على جدار بوابة عشتار





فن بابلي أسد يزين البوابة





الثور





حيوان التنين




​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2015)

سلالم زقورة أور​


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2015)

أثار مدينة الوركاء ( اوروك ) عاصمة السومريين .


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2015)

مسلة سرجون الثاني
 تم العثور على هذه المسلة من البازلت في موقع كيتيون الأثري (مدينة لارنكا، قبرص) في عام 1845 م. النقوش المسمارية على الجانب الأمامي من المسلة تذ...كر انتصارات سرجون ضد الميديين وبابل وسوريا وأرارات. الملك يعبد أمام رموز إلهية. عهد سرجون الثاني، 721-705 قبل الميلاد. (متحف بيرغامون، برلين).​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2015)

مسّمار على هيئة طينية منقوش عليه أسم الملك “ كوديا “ 
وهو الملك الثاني عشر لسلالة ” لكش “
العهد السومري الحديث . 
​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2015)

رمز الاله " مردوخ " , " كبير آلهة البابليين " 
و هو حيوان أسطوري برأس تنين وجسم أسد 
 منقوش على جُدران بوابة عشتار​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2015)

أقدم خطاب شكوى في العالم يأتي من بلاد ما بين النهرين من شخص يدعي ناني موجه الى شخص اسمه EA يعبر فيه عن غضبه بسبب تردي نوعيه النحاس و قد قام بنقش شكواه على هذا اللوح الطيني .

كان هذا اللوح محفوظ في المتحف العراقي الى عام 2003 و أختفى .​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2015)

الموقع : أور " المقبرة الملكية "
المادة : ذهب و لازورد
 الوصف : رأس جمجمة مرصعة بالمجوهرات المصنوعة 
من الذهب و اللازورد و هي كما عثر عليها في الموقع "غير مرممّة






​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2015)

لوح سومري يسجل أقدم وصفة طبية في التاريخ (لمرضى الصرع) و يشخص المرض و كيفية علاجة و نُسخ إلى الكتابة الأكدية . يعود تاريخه إلى 5,000 سنة مضت .

​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2015)

​كتابات مسمارية على جدران مدينة اور الاثرية .. ​اور هي عاصمه السومرين في العام 2100 قبل الميلاد .​


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2015)

معلومات وموضوع غاية فى الروعة
متابع بشغف


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> معلومات وموضوع غاية فى الروعة
> متابع بشغف


 منور الموضوع جرجس
شكراااا لمتابعة​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)

إنكي هو إله في الأساطير السومرية ، عُرف فيما بعد باسم إيا ​في الأساطير الأكادية البابلية وكان في الأصل راعي إله مدينة أريدو..​لكن في وقت لاحق تأثير عبادة إنكي انتشر في جميع أنحاء بلاد ما بين النهرين . ​وكان هو الهة الذكاء و الخلق .​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)

​ 






​​​
مسله النصر _ نرام سين
 العصر الاكدي _ عهد نرام سين حوالي 2254 -2218 قبل الميلاد
 و هي عباره عن عمل رئيسي يوضح الفن الإمبراطوري للعصر الاكدي ، مسله النصر هذه توضح الاحتفال بانتصار الملك نرام سين على قبائل جبليه تدعى اللولوبي . قاد الملك الاكدي قطعاته عبر المنحدرات إلحاده في اقليم الأعداء ، و سحق جميع السكان بلا رحمه . ان نصر الملك الغازي الذي سار مع صعود شخصه كسيد ، جعلته يُزعم مساواته مع الالهه .
مح...فوظه في متحف اللوفر _ باريس .​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)

​لوح يضم اول قاموس للترجمة في العالم بالخط السومري المسماري و يعود الى قبل 5,000 سنة .
محفوظ في المتحف البريطاني​


----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2015)

​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (16 مارس 2015)

موضوع رائع
يتحدث بالصور
عن حضارة عظيمة
علّمت البشرية الحرف
والقانون
وازدهرت عند نهرين خالدين،
امتدّت حدودها فشملتْ مساحات شاسعة،
كان العالم يهابها ..
هكذا كان اجدادنا.

شكرا اختي الغالية
*كلدانية*
عاشت الايادي
والرب يبارك تعب محبتكِ​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2015)

​


الفصول الاربعة قال:


> ​​​
> موضوع رائع
> يتحدث بالصور
> عن حضارة عظيمة
> ...



شكرااااا اخي الفصول
منور الموضوع والتعليق الرائع
بركة الرب معك
 ​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2015)

ختم دائري من الطين المزجج يمثل كاهنا يصلي 


امام رمز الاله مردوخ كبير الهة بابل و نابو اله الحكمة و الكتابة 
​
 مملكة بابل الحديثة /  القرن 6 _7 قبل الميلاد .
​
 ( محفوظ في متحف اللوفر _ فرنسا )​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2015)

احد الالحان التي عثر عليها في مدينة اور 


و يعود الى حوالي 1800 ق.م و يحتوي على سبعة نغمات . 


كان يعزف بواسطة القيثارة الذهبية .​


----------



## soul & life (20 مارس 2015)

معلومات هايلة وصور ليها قيمة كبير لحضارة عريقة  شكرا ليكى كلدانية


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2015)

وصل لحد فين كلدانية تخريب اثار الموصل
حد قدر يقلل الكارثة


----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> معلومات هايلة وصور ليها قيمة كبير لحضارة عريقة  شكرا ليكى كلدانية


 منورة الموضوع يااحلئ سول 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ربنا يبارك حبيبتي​


----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> وصل لحد فين كلدانية تخريب اثار الموصل
> حد قدر يقلل الكارثة


 مع الاسف دمرو وخربو اقدم حضارة في التاريخ
لاتقدر بثمن إإ
ومع هذا المجتمع الدولي سايبين المتخلفين الارهابين 
يسرحون ويمرحون في الموصل
شكراااا جرجس لمرورك ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2015)

العراق / اور
 من الحضارة السومرية ___ 
و هي عباره عن حلقه من الذهب الخالص 
تُسخدم لربط الشعر  و يعود تاريخها الى 2700 سنه قبل الميلاد .​


----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2015)

بابل / العراق .. أسود من الفخار التي زينت المعبد الرئيسي 
في تل حرمل يعود تاريخها إلى 4.000 سنة .​


----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2015)

اول من استخدم الموسيقى كعلاج للامراض هم السومريون 
 كان مفهوماً لدى السومريون أن للأمراض أسبابها وعلتها، 
وقد عرفوا بمبدأ مشهور أن لكل داء دواء​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)

كوكب X
أو مايعرف في النصوص السومرية و البابلية بــ نيبيرو .
تصور النصوص السومرية القديمة كوكب كبير يُدعى ( نيبيرو ) او ما نسميه اليوم بالكوكب X الذي دخل النظام الشمسي على وجه التحديد في واحدة من رسوماتهم , و تخبر هذه النصوص كيف يمكن ان يدخل هذا الكوكب النظام الشمسي فجاءه و يرحل بسرعة و بشكل عابر و ما يخلّفه من آثار جذرية على الأرض و الكواكب الأخرى في النظام الشمسي . تصور هذه النصوص السومرية القديمة أيضا سباق ( Annunaki ) و هو السباق من الجن التي تعيش على نيبيرو حيث انه يعتبر... الكوكب الشيطاني  لما سيخلفه من دمار على الارض و الكواكب الاخرى عند دخوله و خروجه بسرعه فائقه من النظام الشمسي .
و حسب التاريخ القديم لبابل و سومر تحديدا في العام 2500 قبل الميلاد كانوا على علم أن الكواكب تدور حول الشمس و هذا ما نراه واضحا بالفعل في ثقافاتهم ، و كانت تستخدم هذه المعلومات ايضا في الاساليب الفلكية الثقافية التي تحكم نظام عد الوقت في تقويمهم



​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)

ختم اسطواني من حجر اليشب : أسود متوحشة و نسور برؤس اسود .


بلاد مابين النهرين - اوروك 4100-3000 قبل الميلاد .


محفوظ في متحف اللوفر - باريس​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2015)

لؤلؤة مكرّسة لإله القمر .
العصر السومري الحديث _ عهد الملك " أبي-سين " _ ملك أور و تعود الى العام 2020 قبل الميلاد .
محفوظه في المتحف البريطاني _ لندن .​


----------



## أَمَة (19 سبتمبر 2015)

الصور لم تعد ظاهرة يا حبيبتي.

أعرف أن الموضوع قديم قليلا، ولكن هل من طريقة لإعادتها؟


----------



## اني بل (19 سبتمبر 2015)

شئ مميز عزيزتي ربنا يبارك مجهودك وخدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2015)

*موضوع جميل جدا متابع
العرق عشت فيها للعمل هناك
ناس طيبين رحبوا بى جداالرب يباركك*​


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2015)

أَمَة قال:


> الصور لم تعد ظاهرة يا حبيبتي.
> 
> 
> أعرف أن الموضوع قديم قليلا، ولكن هل من طريقة لإعادتها؟




 سوف احاول اعادتها قدر الامكان
شكرااا ليكي ياغالية​


----------



## أَمَة (20 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا لكِ على تعبك.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 سبتمبر 2015)

الجنائن المعلقة ... كما يتخيلها الفنانين


----------



## paul iraqe (20 سبتمبر 2015)

رابط ذا صلة بالموضوع ...

من الموسوعة الحرة - ويكيبيديا


https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/حضارة_بابلية


----------



## paul iraqe (20 سبتمبر 2015)

للمزيد من الصور 

ومن نفس المصدر - ويكيبيديا


https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Babylon


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2015)

هذه المسلة الهرمية تحمل نقوش مسمارية طويلة باللغة الأكادية.
أقامها الملك "مانيشتوشو" (2270-2255 قبل الميلاد)، و هو الملك الثالث لسلالة الأكادية و كذلك هو ابن الملك سرجون الاكدي , و هذه المسله هي وثيقة هامة في التاريخ القانوني. في القرن ال 12 قبل الميلاد تم حمل هذه المسلة الى سوسة (شوشان و هي مدينة تقع في إقليم الأحواز في إيران) كواحدة من غنائم الحرب من قبل الحاكم العيلامي "شتروك ناخونته".
هذه المسلة منحوتة من مادة الديوريت و هو حجر ملكي ، و هذا يعتبر احد الشواهد على تفضيل الم...لوك الأكاديين لهذا النوع من الحجر، الذي تم استيراده من أرض بعيدة من مجان (عمان) ، و هي احدى المواد التي كانوا يختارونها لنحت التماثيل و مسلات النصر. جودة الزخرفة النقشية مستمدة من المهارة التي كان فناني الفترة الأكادية يمتلكونها في النحت على هذا الحجر الصلب بشكل خاص.
في هذه المسلة يسجل النص المنقوش عليها , قيام الملك "مانيشتوشو" بشراء عدد كبير من الاراضي الواقعة ضمن منطقة كيش ، حيث نشأت السلالة الاكادية. و قام الملك بتشكيل اربع مقاطعات كبيرة من هذه الاراضي و قسمها بين عدد من ضباطه من أجل ضمان ولائهم. نجد في كل وجه من هذه المسلة ملخصا لشراء الاراضي التابعة لهذه المقاطعات الاربع. 
في وقت لاحق و تحديدا في النصف الثاني من الالفية الثانية قبل الميلاد تم تسجيل منح الأراضي من قبل الملوك الكيشين على مسلات حجرية معروفة بأسم حجر الكودورو ، و غالبا ما تحمل صور الآلهة. 
واحدة من اكثر هذه المسلات شهره هي مسلة الملك ملي شيباك الثاني الذي حكم في القرن الثاني عشر قبل الميلاد.
المسله محفوظة في متحف اللوفر _ باريس​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2015)

اشكال الحيوانات المرسومة على بوابة عشتار. بابل، العراق. 
القرن السادس قبل الميلاد.

 ___________

Animal shapes drawn on the Ishtar gate. Babylon, Iraq. 6th century BC.​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2015)

الثور من تفاصيل بوابة عشتار بابل العراق 605 سنة ق م 
 فترة الملك نبوخذنصر
Bull. Enameled tile and ceramic brick. Detail from the Ishtar Gate, Babylon, Mesopotamia iraq  Period of Nebuchadnezzar II (605-562 BCE
​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)

وعاء من الذهب من المقابر الملكية في أور العراق يعود تاريخها إلى 4.700 سنة 

gold bowl.   From the Royal Tombs of Ur iraq dating 4.700 years ago​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)

Tablet Inscribed in Babylonian with a Ritual for the Observances of Eclipses Mesopotamia, seleucid period (ca. third-first century B.C.); baked clay​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2015)




----------

